# Introducing New Mfg. German Made Semi-Auto Wehrmacht Weapons



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2007)

New Mfg. German Made Semi-Auto Wehrmacht Weapons



> Manufactured in Germany by Sport Systeme Dittrich (aka. 'SSD'), all are newly made reproductions which recreate the WWII originals in exacting detail with one significant difference: their designs incorporate fire control groups (bolts, trigger mechanisms, sears, etc) which are incapable of automatic fire, not interchangeable with, and not compatible with full-auto parts. Make no mistake: as these firearms are newly manufactured 'semi-automatic only' reproductions which visually resemble but do not function as 'machine guns' they are not prohibited and may be purchased by Canadians who have a valid Possession and Acquisition Licence for Restricted firearms.
> 
> These 'semi-auto Wehrmacht weapons' offer a unique opportunity for non-grandfathered collectors to acquire and own some of the most famous firearms of WWII in spite of their ineligibility to own 'converted auto' firearms. As these are not 'prohibited long arms' they may also be transported to and from approved target ranges just like any handgun (under the owner's 'Authorization to Transport' aka. 'ATT': contact your CFO at 800-731-4000 for further details). Militaria exhibitors and living history re-enactors with a valid ATT finally have the ability to take WWII pattern 'semi-auto only' versions of the MP-38, MP-44, and MP-3008 to collectors' shows and 'WWII re-enactment' events!


 
With the prices ranging from $2300-$3000 though, it doesn't seem like a feasible purchase. Any of you fuckers want to buy me a xmas present? ;)


----------



## 104TN (Oct 18, 2007)

That's crazy. You could MAKE a Sten guy for a fraction of that.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the cost is due to the import fees and they probably only brought a few over, so they want to make a profit.

Apparently WW2 reenactment is pretty big.  

Kampfgruppe Haase:  WW2 Reenactment Units


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2007)

rick said:


> That's crazy. You could MAKE a Sten guy for a fraction of that.



I brought a Mk3 parts kit for $50


----------

